# Front legs - knobby knees? easty weasty? weak pasterns? I don't know. PLEASE HELP



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Hello everyone,

I hope you are all well.

I am new here. I found this forum a few days ago while I was looking for some answers on my golden retriever's front legs.

I have a golden retriever. His name is SUPERMAN. I am worried about his front legs. The knees are knobby and the paws are pointing outwards. He is 4.5 months old. His weight is well above 16kgs. He plays well, jumps, sprints, attacks us and does not limp or has any kind of pain. All in all, he is active. I am feeding him 325grams of N&D puppy food.

Morning - 150grams + Calcium supplement 3 ml + megaflex powder 4 grams + 1 egg white + 1 bowl curd
Lunch - home made food + 25 grams N&D food + 1 multivitamin tablet (Pet Tabs) + 1 egg white + 1 bowl curd
Dinner - 150 grams + Calcium supplement 3 ml + megaflex powder 4 grams + 1 egg white + 1 bowl curd

He also eats fruits like bananas, mangos, watermelon etc. in between his meals.

I am so concerned about his feet. Please show me the way. Please tell me if this will be automatically corrected or if I need to visit a vet. I have read so much about this on the internet and everyone has their own opinion. Everyone says something different. Please take a look at these photos of him.

Look forward to your suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Cut all the supplements and just feed the dog food. These is 90% of the time a nutrition issue and he’s eating a balanced diet that is being all thrown apart by tons of calcium


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Tagrenine said:


> Cut all the supplements and just feed the dog food. These is 90% of the time a nutrition issue and he’s eating a balanced diet that is being all thrown apart by tons of calcium


Thank you very much for responding. So need to visit the vet for this right now? Just cut the calcium supplement? I am so heartbroken and I love him to the moon and back. I just want him to be OK.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

I would visit the vet right away, and stop feeding him what you're feeding him and switch to a high quality kibble so he's getting balanced nutrition.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Cut all the supplements and feed a high quality food. Take him to the vet to get their opinion.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You have a lot going on there. 
Agree to stop all supplements (why is he on all that?) and other than Vit C nothing but balanced kibble. And I wouldn't do the Vit C indefinitely, just long enough (maybe 6 wks) to see if it helps.


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Hildae said:


> I would visit the vet right away, and stop feeding him what you're feeding him and switch to a high quality kibble so he's getting balanced nutrition.


Thank you very much for responding. I am feeding him N&D and I believe N&D is high-quality dog food. What do you think?


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Prism Goldens said:


> You have a lot going on there.
> Agree to stop all supplements (why is he on all that?) and other than Vit C nothing but balanced kibble. And I wouldn't do the Vit C indefinitely, just long enough (maybe 6 wks) to see if it helps.


Thank you very much for responding. I have stopped all supplements. The vet recommended these supplements. I just listened to him. I just wanted the best for him. I am feeding him N&D and I believe N&D is high-quality dog food. What do you think?


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

DevWind said:


> Cut all the supplements and feed a high quality food. Take him to the vet to get their opinion.


Thank you very much for responding. I have stopped all supplements. I will go to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

abhishek said:


> Thank you very much for responding. I am feeding him N&D and I believe N&D is high-quality dog food. What do you think?


Farmina N&D? 
I love their bags, and admit I buy some now and then just because I like the bag and ingredient description. But if it's one of the ones without grains it probably would not fit anyone's safe definition.


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Prism Goldens said:


> Farmina N&D?
> I love their bags, and admit I buy some now and then just because I like the bag and ingredient description. But if it's one of the ones without grains it probably would not fit anyone's safe definition.


Yes, Farmina N&D - Farmina Pet Foods - Dog food - N&D Pumpkin Grain-Free Canine - Lamb & Blueberry Puppy Medium & Maxi


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

You need to be feeding a grain inclusive formula, like the chicken and pomegranate formula that has oats, barley, millet, etc.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

abhishek said:


> Yes, Farmina N&D - Farmina Pet Foods - Dog food - N&D Pumpkin Grain-Free Canine - Lamb & Blueberry Puppy Medium & Maxi



I think @Prism means that Farmina N&D is alright but do not choose the ones that says grain-free.. Grain-free foods have been linked to potentially causing canine dilated cardiomyopathy... Can you perhaps switch him to one of the grain inclusive Farmina N&D selection instead?


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

ArkansasGold said:


> You need to be feeding a grain inclusive formula, like the chicken and pomegranate formula that has oats, barley, millet, etc.


Thanks for replying. Sure. Next time I'll buy this one. Farmina N&D Low Grain Mini Breed Dry Puppy Food - Chicken & Pomegranate - 2.5 Kg Each - Pack of 2 : Amazon.in: Pet Supplies

Please confirm if this is ok.


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Sankari said:


> I think @Prism means that Farmina N&D is alright but do not choose the ones that says grain-free.. Grain-free foods have been linked to potentially causing canine dilated cardiomyopathy... Can you perhaps switch him to one of the grain inclusive Farmina N&D selection instead?


Thanks for replying. Sure. Next time I'll buy this one. Farmina N&D Low Grain Mini Breed Dry Puppy Food - Chicken & Pomegranate - 2.5 Kg Each - Pack of 2 : Amazon.in: Pet Supplies

Please confirm if this is ok. 

I don't know too much about the food. So asked a few people who already have pets. They recommended n&d and I went for the most expensive one.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

abhishek said:


> Thanks for replying. Sure. Next time I'll buy this one. Farmina N&D Low Grain Mini Breed Dry Puppy Food - Chicken & Pomegranate - 2.5 Kg Each - Pack of 2 : Amazon.in: Pet Supplies
> 
> Please confirm if this is ok.


You need to feed this one: Farmina Pet Foods - Dog food - N&D Ancestral Grain Canine - Chicken & Pomegranate Puppy Medium & Maxi 

or this one: Farmina Pet Foods - Dog food - N&D Ancestral Grain Canine - Lamb & Blueberry Puppy medium & maxi 

Doesn't really matter which.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

ArkansasGold said:


> You need to feed this one: Farmina Pet Foods - Dog food - N&D Ancestral Grain Canine - Chicken & Pomegranate Puppy Medium & Maxi
> 
> or this one: Farmina Pet Foods - Dog food - N&D Ancestral Grain Canine - Lamb & Blueberry Puppy medium & maxi
> 
> Doesn't really matter which.


I would listen to this advice and follow it. Good luck to your puppy and hope he's gonna be better soon.. 🙂


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

ArkansasGold said:


> You need to feed this one: Farmina Pet Foods - Dog food - N&D Ancestral Grain Canine - Chicken & Pomegranate Puppy Medium & Maxi
> 
> or this one: Farmina Pet Foods - Dog food - N&D Ancestral Grain Canine - Lamb & Blueberry Puppy medium & maxi
> 
> Doesn't really matter which.


Thank you very much for replying. I will definitely buy this henceforth. What do you think about the condition of his legs? Will they straighten out?


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Sankari said:


> I would listen to this advice and follow it. Good luck to your puppy and hope he's gonna be better soon.. 🙂


Thank you very much for replying. I will definitely buy this henceforth. What do you think about the condition of his legs? Will they straighten out?


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

abhishek said:


> Thank you very much for replying. I will definitely buy this henceforth. What do you think about the condition of his legs? Will they straighten out?


I'm sorry about the condition of your puppy's legs 😕 I'm not at all experienced to advise on such conditions and I did not go through this with my puppy... I can only state that If I were in your shoes, I would listen to more experienced and knowledgeable members like Prism and ArkansasGold.. I guess the first step is to start with the food change and perhaps to take vitamin C (as I read from the thread)? Maybe Prism can clarify for you if you should still continue this and how much?

I really hope your puppy is going to be better....🤞🏽


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Sankari said:


> I'm sorry about the condition of your puppy's legs 😕 I'm not at all experienced to advise on such conditions and I did not go through this with my puppy... I can only state that If I were in your shoes, I would listen to more experienced and knowledgeable members like Prism and ArkansasGold.. I guess the first step is to start with the food change and perhaps to take vitamin C (as I read from the thread)? Maybe Prism can clarify for you if you should still continue this and how much?
> 
> I really hope your puppy is going to be better....🤞🏽


Thank you for replying.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

He's not eating a breed appropriate food currently. Most of the time, the pasterns are nutritionally influenced. He looks like there is more going on than just that but there's no telling if changing his diet will be able at this point to fix something that should've developed a certain way at a specific age. Almost certainly adding grain inclusive food WILL reverse any possible cardiac issues he's developed due to using GF foods.


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Prism Goldens said:


> He's not eating a breed appropriate food currently. Most of the time, the pasterns are nutritionally influenced. He looks like there is more going on than just that but there's no telling if changing his diet will be able at this point to fix something that should've developed a certain way at a specific age. Almost certainly adding grain inclusive food WILL reverse any possible cardiac issues he's developed due to using GF foods.


Thank you for replying. I will change the food as suggested.


----------



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

i would definitely have a veterinarian look at him. His feet don't look right to me. I heard something about trimming the nails of a puppy to be sure it doesn't develop splayed feet but I don't know if that could be causing the problem. I don't know your breeder, but some of the breeders I've encountered in my search for a puppy seem to recommend LOTS of supplements - which is something that my vet disagrees with. I'm just one person and I am not a breeder or a veterinarian so I don't have the knowledge that others on this forum have. I hope you find someone to help your boy. He looks very sweet!


----------



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

Angular Limb Deformities in Dogs | Hill's Pet 
I just looked up "carpal valgus in dogs" and the above article came up. Based on what I read in the article, it may be correctable through diet but you need to see a veterinarian asap.


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Genevieve's mom said:


> Angular Limb Deformities in Dogs | Hill's Pet
> I just looked up "carpal valgus in dogs" and the above article came up. Based on what I read in the article, it may be correctable through diet but you need to see a veterinarian asap.


Thank you so much for replying. I went to the vet on Saturday. He blamed the marble flooring in my house for his condition. He advised placing mats/carpets around the house for superman to walk on. He explained how the slippery flooring caused this. He suggested making him walk in the soil and rough surface and as he is already 4.5 months old the legs might not go back to perfect but could correct somewhat. He said if I went to him a month earlier he would have splinted his legs and the condition would correct about 90%. He said his bones have almost hardened. I am so heartbroken right now.

I now have carpets covering almost 90% of the area in my house where he usually walks/stays/plays. I started taking him for walks when he was a little over 3 months old. Since Saturday I am making him walk on the soil as much as I can. For an hour or so. I have also started massaging his front legs by pressing the joints in the opposite direction.

Has anyone got something to add?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Lot of folks have marble/tile flooring- I do myself- the floor may be exacerbating his difficulties but they are unlikely to have caused them. Never heard of a puppy being splinted - here, vets usually adjust nutrition to try to fix such things.


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Prism Goldens said:


> Lot of folks have marble/tile flooring- I do myself- the floor may be exacerbating his difficulties but they are unlikely to have caused them. Never heard of a puppy being splinted - here, vets usually adjust nutrition to try to fix such things.


The vet you take your pet to, can you share their website/contact details? I would like to try and proli do a video consulting with them. Thanks.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

abhishek said:


> Thank you so much for replying. I went to the vet on Saturday. He blamed the marble flooring in my house for his condition. He advised placing mats/carpets around the house for superman to walk on. He explained how the slippery flooring caused this. He suggested making him walk in the soil and rough surface and as he is already 4.5 months old the legs might not go back to perfect but could correct somewhat. He said if I went to him a month earlier he would have splinted his legs and the condition would correct about 90%. He said his bones have almost hardened. I am so heartbroken right now.
> 
> I now have carpets covering almost 90% of the area in my house where he usually walks/stays/plays. I started taking him for walks when he was a little over 3 months old. Since Saturday I am making him walk on the soil as much as I can. For an hour or so. I have also started massaging his front legs by pressing the joints in the opposite direction.
> 
> Has anyone got something to add?



I am not experienced but alot of people I know have the marble type of flooring you speak about and have had puppies as well from 8 weeks of age (they have Labradors so similar to Goldens??). These dogs are now about my Golden's age - roughly 2 years old and they don't have this condition.... I don't really like to criticize vets because it's their field of expertise.. But I find this very strange that the vet just blamed the flooring! 🙁


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Sankari said:


> I am not experienced but alot of people I know have the marble type of flooring you speak about and have had puppies as well from 8 weeks of age (they have Labradors so similar to Goldens??). These dogs are now about my Golden's age - roughly 2 years old and they don't have this condition.... I don't really like to criticize vets because it's their field of expertise.. But I find this very strange that the vet just blamed the flooring! 🙁


This is only getting more and more confusing. Who do I listen to? Are arkansasgold, sankari and prism goldens able to share the contact details of their respective vets?


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi abishek, I encourage you to reach out to any breeder vet OR if you have Facebook, there is a good group with a breeder vet that sometimes replies on posts with similar conditions. Even if you don’t post, you can search the group for similar posts and see what she says. The group is Pet Vet Corner


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I dk that any of MY vets use video consults but I will inquire today for you. I too am hesitant to criticize a vet- however, I know about flooring, and have raised many, many puppies never presenting w this level of problem. I've only ever had one w dropped pasterns and Vit C fixed that fast (and it wasn't anywhere like your dog's- this didn't happen to him overnight and I'd have caught first notice of issues). 
Do you speak english well? I am sure if I find you a vet to consult by video I will not find one who is fluent in more than Spanish.


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Tagrenine said:


> Hi abishek, I encourage you to reach out to any breeder vet OR if you have Facebook, there is a good group with a breeder vet that sometimes replies on posts with similar conditions. Even if you don’t post, you can search the group for similar posts and see what she says. The group is Pet Vet Corner


Thanks for replying. 99.5% of the breeders in India are full of ****. They are all money minded and there is no law for them either. Like there's AKC in the USA there's Kennel Club if India (KCI) in India. Even if you would like to get pets from breeders with KCI papers they will provide you with the pedigree than what was originally promised. I will check the facebook page.

I would again like to request you to please share the contact details of your vet.


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Prism Goldens said:


> I dk that any of MY vets use video consults but I will inquire today for you. I too am hesitant to criticize a vet- however, I know about flooring, and have raised many, many puppies never presenting w this level of problem. I've only ever had one w dropped pasterns and Vit C fixed that fast (and it wasn't anywhere like your dog's- this didn't happen to him overnight and I'd have caught first notice of issues).
> Do you speak english well? I am sure if I find you a vet to consult by video I will not find one who is fluent in more than Spanish.


Thank you very much for replying and offering to help. I would like to consult with the vets that you all consult with because they are tested by you.

I met with a lady yesterday who noticed the legs of superman and said the same thing as the vet. Blamed the marble flooring. She went on to add that she had a great dane who had the same issue because of the flooring and his legs were corrected by placing the mats on the floor. She said they placed the mats for good 1.5 years. She said she started when her dog was 3 months. She suggested the same thing. Place mats on the floor and make him walk/play/run in the soil. Anyways, she was just a random person and not an expert. I trust you all more than her.

I believe I can speak English well. The only 2 languages I speak are Hindi and English. I would only like to consult with the vets tested by you all. Please let me know if you can connect me to a vet who you would trust with your pet. Thank you.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

abhishek said:


> This is only getting more and more confusing. Who do I listen to? Are arkansasgold, sankari and prism goldens able to share the contact details of their respective vets?



I would have loved to share my contact of my vet but she doesn't speak English but French (I actually live in France) and I'm right now in a remote no man's place in Norway due to work 🤦🏽‍♀️ I'm so sorry about this. But I can say from what I have seen back in my neighborhood in France, I know of 5 different labrador puppies (then) in different homes/owners that had grown up with marble flooring and are now reaching almost 2 years old.. they do not look like this visually so I'm inclined to feel marble flooring cannot cause this condition....? but it's my belief hence not scientific..

Also ArkansasGold and Prism have so much experience about raising so many puppies and golden retrievers... Personally, I have high confidence in their advice..

If you would really like some advice, I can share this image of your puppy with my husband and ask him to ask for you on your behalf? But this would take time, as all the vets in France are swamped...


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Sankari said:


> I would have loved to share my contact of my vet but she doesn't speak English but French (I actually live in France) and I'm right now in a remote no man's place in Norway due to work 🤦🏽‍♀️ I'm so sorry about this. But I can say from what I have seen back in my neighborhood in France, I know of 5 different labrador puppies (then) in different homes/owners that had grown up with marble flooring and are now reaching almost 2 years old.. they do not look like this visually so I'm inclined to feel marble flooring cannot cause this condition....? but it's my belief hence not scientific..
> 
> Also ArkansasGold and Prism have so much experience about raising so many puppies and golden retrievers... Personally, I have high confidence in their advice..
> 
> If you would really like some advice, I can share this image of your puppy with my husband and ask him to ask for you on your behalf? But this would take time, as all the vets in France are swamped...


Thanks for replying and being so helpful. Please feel free to share the pics with everyone and anyone you like


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

abhishek said:


> This is only getting more and more confusing. Who do I listen to?


You've already put mats on the floor, so that's good but I think you really need to focus on his nutrition.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

abhishek said:


> Thanks for replying and being so helpful. Please feel free to share the pics with everyone and anyone you like



I'll get back to you as soon as I can.. It may not be a definite answer as the vet in France will not be able to examine your puppy in person and of course as Prism has very kindly warned me before (in my situation) pictures alone are not enough to diagnose... If you get a possibility to do a video consult through a vet Prism knows, that might also help you to understand the situation of your pup better.. Even so, it will be good to know if the French vets have the same consensus as their American counterparts or if they differ - why....


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

Following up on the nutrition, I was reading again your original post to give the details and I was calculating the amount of N&D food you were giving your golden.. you mentioned 325g puppy food in total. But I believe you wrote.. 100g for breakfast, 25g for lunch and 100g for dinner = only 225g... Are you feeding 100g less or is this a typo? Just to clarify... Thanks..


abhishek said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I hope you are all well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Sankari said:


> Following up on the nutrition, I was reading again your original post to give the details and I was calculating the amount of N&D food you were giving your golden.. you mentioned 325g puppy food in total. But I believe you wrote.. 100g for breakfast, 25g for lunch and 100g for dinner = only 225g... Are you feeding 100g less or is this a typo? Just to clarify... Thanks..


That wasn't my post. I wouldn't feed the N&D either. I would find a kibble that meets the wsava guidelines. Do you have access to Purina foods?


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

Hildae said:


> That wasn't my post. I wouldn't feed the N&D either. I would find a kibble that meets the wsava guidelines. Do you have access to Purina foods?



Sorry Hildae, my mistake I meant to quote the OP's original post (#1 post) regarding the amount of kibbles he was feeding his golden


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Sankari said:


> Following up on the nutrition, I was reading again your original post to give the details and I was calculating the amount of N&D food you were giving your golden.. you mentioned 325g puppy food in total. But I believe you wrote.. 100g for breakfast, 25g for lunch and 100g for dinner = only 225g... Are you feeding 100g less or is this a typo? Just to clarify... Thanks..


Thanks for noticing this. I am sorry. This is a typo. It’s 150+25+150


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Hildae said:


> That wasn't my post. I wouldn't feed the N&D either. I would find a kibble that meets the wsava guidelines. Do you have access to Purina foods?


Yes purina is available where I am. Thankfully I am in one of the most popular metropolitan cities in India. So yes most of the things are available here.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Did your vet do imaging?
Unfortunately the vets here are closed for some sort of holiday today but I do plan to phone one of them this evening for a chat so I can imagine that will be a part of any questions- and I assume I can share your photos. 
I also dk how one would go about paying for this sort of thing- we do have tele-med vets but none of them are ones I use. Do you do paypal?

So I just pm'd you with contact info.


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Prism Goldens said:


> Did your vet do imaging?
> Unfortunately the vets here are closed for some sort of holiday today but I do plan to phone one of them this evening for a chat so I can imagine that will be a part of any questions- and I assume I can share your photos.
> I also dk how one would go about paying for this sort of thing- we do have tele-med vets but none of them are ones I use. Do you do paypal?
> 
> So I just pm'd you with contact info.


Thanks for replying. The vet didn't do imaging. He examined him physically then asked what kind of floor I have in my house and then went on to blame the floor. I will arrange the payment one way or the other that's for sure. Paypal is a huge pain. I have had 3 of my Paypal accounts blocked but if paypal is the only option I will arrange payment via paypal.

Thank you for the details of the doctor and all the help.


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Everyone, I just had a thought. I am not doubting any of your advices/suggestions/thoughts/beliefs/help, but we have street dogs in India. Strays as some may call them. They take birth on the streets and live out their entire lives on the streets. All of you talk about nutrition being the cause of this but these stray don't get nutritional food. I am feeding superman the most expensive food I can get my hands on in India. The strays don't even get the cheapest dog food. Sometimes they don't even get any food at all. Some people feed them out of love for them but I am sure that does not fulfil their nutritional requirements. They get home-cooked food. When no one feeds them I am not even sure what they eat on the street. Their legs are straight. They don't have a problem. I don't know what's going on.

I have met 3 different people in my locality who noticed the problem in his legs and blamed the flooring. Please do not assume that I am saying that all of you are wrong and my vet and the people I met are correct. These are just my thoughts.

Then there is another thing. I had a female dog who left us in 2021. We got her when she was very small too. She never had any problems with her legs. She lived in the same house and on the same floor. Just like superman her legs used to slip on the floor too. When she was little she struggled gripping the floor too but she learned as she grew up. She was perfect. I didn't even feed her the dog food. From day one she was on home-cooked food. I told the same thing to the vet also. He said that the slippery floor wouldn't affect the legs of 100% of dogs but 60-70% of dogs can get affected if left on slippery flooring during the first few months.

All of this information is just contradictory.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Large breed dogs in particular, especially with nutritional imbalances, have this issue. The flooring means nothing. Flooring will not have THAT dramatic of an effect. Food however, especially calcium supplements on a large breed puppy going through rapid growth, will.
Yes, it could be something more serious that requires medical intervention, but it’s not the floor. I’ve never, EVER, heard of slick flooring causing pasterns to drop. Maybe flat feet or dysplasia issues, but your biggest issue is the pasterns and that is either nutritional or an injury.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

As contradictory as it may seem, sometimes adding supplements to a dog's (esp puppy) food intake can cause huge issues. Bodies are meant to run and develop efficiently with a certain balance of intake, and your particular puppy has been taking in an enormous amount of minerals, and the Ca+ /P balance is crucial to not stop a cascade of other nutrient effect/affect on a developing body. It's not a lay person's bailiwick usually, and most people trust manufacturers and also most have the 'more is better' mindset... and that 'more is better' is what you are seeing play out w the street dogs, who do not have the opportunities for 'more' that Superman has. More is sometimes more detrimental than nearly none, depending on what the 'more' is.
for instance:

Calcium2.5% minCalcium3.5% maxPhosphorus2.5% min
When a label doesn't say a certain mg of Ca+ but instead a percentage of weight, it really tells us nothing.
Because a puppy's body can't adequately regulate how much dietary calcium they absorb from the intestines, they sometimes use too much if diet includes it, which can cause skeletal malformations.

I feel that if you've sent the vet I suggested the labelling on the products/food and the photos she asked for, you will be able to get a clearer understanding of what might be going on, from the perspective of a person who is learned in nutrition and development. Time difference though will likely play into that so it won't be an instant answer, I think we're 9.5 hours apart on time, and she'll be looking at your dog (and prob getting others' opinions) while at work today.

Your flooring would play a much bigger role in an old dog whose joints are naturally growing less able. Old dogs, yes- putting down runners is a smart move. Young dogs, assuming he's not got slipper feet (hair under the feet) his pads should be able to keep him from slip-sliding, or should have, before his pasterns fell.
I just don't get the mindset of the vet- to not do imaging to rule out a serious condition seems odd to me. I am guessing given your expenditures on food/supps, you can afford a full workup. It just seems too casual and careless on the vet to assume anything without proof but maybe veterinary care isn't same there as here- here, any of my vets when presented w a problem such as this, would lay out a plan for definitive diagnostics and let me make the choice on whether I could afford various things.
Genetics might be playing a role here, too, but almost certainly all the minerals your puppy is taking in have a bigger role imo. I admire that you are working to get an answer that feels 'right' to you.
Please let us know once you have your consult-


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Prism Goldens said:


> As contradictory as it may seem, sometimes adding supplements to a dog's (esp puppy) food intake can cause huge issues. Bodies are meant to run and develop efficiently with a certain balance of intake, and your particular puppy has been taking in an enormous amount of minerals, and the Ca+ /P balance is crucial to not stop a cascade of other nutrient effect/affect on a developing body. It's not a lay person's bailiwick usually, and most people trust manufacturers and also most have the 'more is better' mindset... and that 'more is better' is what you are seeing play out w the street dogs, who do not have the opportunities for 'more' that Superman has. More is sometimes more detrimental than nearly none, depending on what the 'more' is.
> for instance:
> 
> Calcium2.5% minCalcium3.5% maxPhosphorus2.5% min
> ...


Thanks for replying. I just wanted the best for superman. The vet recommended me all these supplements. I asked him and he said yes they are necessary. Hence I started the supplements. He also quoted hip dysplasia to which is common in goldens. I have sent the email to the doctor with all the details requested through you. I shared the photos in a google drive. All of you can take a look at it as well if you like. Here it is>> Superman - Google Drive

I have setup another appointment with another vet for tomorrow. I will let you all know what he says. As per the hospital he is an ortho specialist.

also I will let you know if I here from the doctor I emailed.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

My vet just went on maternity leave, so go with Prism's advice and talk to whoever she suggested. 

If your vet told you to put your baby puppy on that much calcium, you need a new vet. That is gross incompetence IMO.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

abhishek said:


> * I am feeding superman the most expensive food I can get my hands on in India. *


Expensive does not mean high quality or good.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

I'll also let you know what my vet says - I will be slow please bear with me (as I explained the reason why in an earlier post) but in the meantime, if I'm in your shoes, I'll do what Prism says. 

I just wanted to know if I was in your situation what would a French vet say.. - this is in no way a slight on the American or French vets... It's just to understand and further the discussion so I hope nobody who offered you help (including you) is offended by my suggestion to ask my vet. Like I mentioned, I am not experienced and I do not want my comments to seem like a challenge to anyone's experience or expertise.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

abhishek said:


> Thanks for replying. I just wanted the best for superman. The vet recommended me all these supplements. I asked him and he said yes they are necessary. Hence I started the supplements. He also quoted hip dysplasia to which is common in goldens. I have sent the email to the doctor with all the details requested through you. I shared the photos in a google drive. All of you can take a look at it as well if you like. Here it is>> Superman - Google Drive
> 
> I have setup another appointment with another vet for tomorrow. I will let you all know what he says. As per the hospital he is an ortho specialist.
> 
> also I will let you know if I here from the doctor I emailed.


Best thing you can do to prevent dysplasia imo is 1. pedigree safe, 2. keep dog slim, grow slow, 3. exercise appropriately. My only dysplasias, ever, have been obvious by pedigree (not many- but I do have I think 3 in my produce). I do not supplement my growing dogs w anything- except randomly I give Stress B vitamins. Mostly when I have bred someone, and I do supplement B vitamins in a breeding animal, so oftentimes everyone gets half a B for a week or so but like I said, that is really a random thing. B's are peed out if not needed so no harm done.


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

ArkansasGold said:


> My vet just went on maternity leave, so go with Prism's advice and talk to whoever she suggested.
> 
> If your vet told you to put your baby puppy on that much calcium, you need a new vet. That is gross incompetence IMO.


Thanks for replying. The other vet who i went to on Saturday for his feet didn’t ask me stop giving him supplements either 😐


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Hildae said:


> Expensive does not mean high quality or good.


I knew someone would say this sooner or later. I understand. Please let me know which food to change to?


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Sankari said:


> I'll also let you know what my vet says - I will be slow please bear with me (as I explained the reason why in an earlier post) but in the meantime, if I'm in your shoes, I'll do what Prism says.
> 
> I just wanted to know if I was in your situation what would a French vet say.. - this is in no way a slight on the American or French vets... It's just to understand and further the discussion so I hope nobody who offered you help (including you) is offended by my suggestion to ask my vet. Like I mentioned, I am not experienced and I do not want my comments to seem like a challenge to anyone's experience or expertise.


Thank you very much. You have been really helpful. I not someone who gets offended very easily just like everyone here i hope.
Please take your time to get your vet’s suggestions.


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Sankari said:


> I'll also let you know what my vet says - I will be slow please bear with me (as I explained the reason why in an earlier post) but in the meantime, if I'm in your shoes, I'll do what Prism says.
> 
> I just wanted to know if I was in your situation what would a French vet say.. - this is in no way a slight on the American or French vets... It's just to understand and further the discussion so I hope nobody who offered you help (including you) is offended by my suggestion to ask my vet. Like I mentioned, I am not experienced and I do not want my comments to seem like a challenge to anyone's experience or expertise.


So basically you are saying cut all supplements, feed vitamin c(how much? When?)? I have already cut the supplements


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

abhishek said:


> So basically you are saying cut all supplements, feed vitamin c(how much? When?)? I have already cut the supplements



I think you were meaning to ask Prism...? I was never asked by my vets to give any supplements to my golden and I did not give any on my own initiative - so I have no knowledge on this.. sorry.


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Sankari said:


> I think you were meaning to ask Prism...? I was never asked by my vets to give any supplements to my golden and I did not give any on my own initiative - so I have no knowledge on this.. sorry.


No I meant to ask you but everyone can comment.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

abhishek said:


> No I meant to ask you but everyone can comment.


Oh well, I have no idea sorry. At that age (4.5 months old), I only gave my golden his kibbles only. He did not even get treats. His treats were his kibbles (Royal Canin). The vet have never recommended anything else for us - apart from deworming, vaccinations....

When I meant I will do what Prism says -- it was regarding the vet appointment she set you up with and to send the relevant information and get some insight into Superman's condition....


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Sankari said:


> Oh well, I have no idea sorry. At that age (4.5 months old), I only gave my golden his kibbles only. He did not even get treats. His treats were his kibbles (Royal Canin). The vet have never recommended anything else for us - apart from deworming, vaccinations....
> 
> When I meant I will do what Prism says -- it was regarding the vet appointment she set you up with and to send the relevant information and get some insight into Superman's condition....


Oh yes… ok… have sent the information.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

abhishek said:


> I knew someone would say this sooner or later. I understand. Please let me know which food to change to?


As I mentioned before I'd look for something like Purina.


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Hildae said:


> As I mentioned before I'd look for something like Purina.


Sure thanks


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

I just came back from the second vet. He saw him walk and run before he physically examined all his 4 legs and blamed "the excess calcium" for the conditon of his front legs and asked to stop all supplement.😐 He suggested taking him to swim twice a week for 30 minutes.

He also checked him for hip dysplasia and suggested X-raying him for it. That's it


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

hallelujah.
Unfortunately Superman really was on too much additional (excess) minerals. I would stick w that vet rather than the one who had you giving all this.
Did he do the radiographs? I would love to see them.


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Prism Goldens said:


> hallelujah.
> Unfortunately Superman really was on too much additional (excess) minerals. I would stick w that vet rather than the one who had you giving all this.
> Did he do the radiographs? I would love to see them.


nope nothing... just physical examination with hands after seeing him walk and run


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

abhishek said:


> I just came back from the second vet. He saw him walk and run before he physically examined all his 4 legs and blamed "the excess calcium" for the conditon of his front legs and asked to stop all supplement.😐 He suggested taking him to swim twice a week for 30 minutes.
> 
> He also checked him for hip dysplasia and suggested X-raying him for it. That's it



You mention the vet suggested x-rays.. ? Will he be doing them or can you suggest him to do them?? These can help quite alot...


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Sankari said:


> You mention the vet suggested x-rays.. ? Will he be doing them or can you suggest him to do them?? These can help quite alot...


He suggested xrays for hip dysplasia. I asked if he will do xrays for the front legs… he said i would do it but it is not required as it is because of xcess calcium and suggested stopping all supplements. He said it is not an emergency to do the xrays right now and I can sleep over it… what do yall suggest?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I dk that radiographs would show more than current state of the pasterns but in the event of an inherited condition causing it, that might show. It is not an emergency, vet is correct. And he is also right on the excess minerals, that comes from him having knowledge on how supplements work in the growing body. I still think Vit.C can help, but nothing at all besides a good kibble is way better than giving a growing dog too much in the way of supplements. He's young, can likely get over this!


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

abhishek said:


> He suggested xrays for hip dysplasia. I asked if he will do xrays for the front legs… he said i would do it but it is not required as it is because of xcess calcium and suggested stopping all supplements. He said it is not an emergency to do the xrays right now and I can sleep over it… what do yall suggest?



Again stating as fact: Prism, ArkansasGold and Hildae.... all way more experienced than me... Im *not *experienced but I'll personally ask for the radiographs because I would think you would have a better idea what's going on in his pasterns? It can possibly help with treatment....? Also the vets abroad can take a look at it and make better concrete conclusions..

For my golden, I like more diagnostics as they are factual and cannot be disputed. This way, you will not have any more nagging suspicion as to why Superman is this way... (I am just going by personally how I work in my field and I like to see more facts because it helps me to make a better and more defined conclusion...) Maybe they will reply you soon so you can make a better decision ... I can always be wrong and I have no problem admitting that..


**Edit to reflect: Prism has answered why radiographs might not be useful in your case..


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Prism Goldens said:


> He's young, can likely get over this!


I love you. Thank you so much for saying this. You are the only person who has said this.

I haven't heard from the doctor you asked me to email. Just letting you. I do not mean to push you or the doctor to reply out of convenience. Just making sure the doctor got the email and that it didn't land in the spam box.


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Sankari said:


> Again stating as fact: Prism, ArkansasGold and Hildae.... all way more experienced than me... Im *not *experienced but I'll personally ask for the radiographs because I would think you would have a better idea what's going on in his pasterns? It can possibly help with treatment....? Also the vets abroad can take a look at it and make better concrete conclusions..
> 
> For my golden, I like more diagnostics as they are factual and cannot be disputed. This way, you will not have any more nagging suspicion as to why Superman is this way... (I am just going by personally how I work in my field and I like to see more facts because it helps me to make a better and more defined conclusion...) Maybe they will reply you soon so you can make a better decision ... I can always be wrong and I have no problem admitting that..
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for replying. I will get the xray done if the vets abroad want to look at them. No problem.


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Tagrenine said:


> The group is Pet Vet Corner


Can you please confirm if this is the group you recommended? Thanks.


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Can you please confirm if this is the group you recommended? Thanks. Pet Vet Corner ℠ (ONLY APPROVED VETERINARIANS COMMENT) | Facebook


Tagrenine said:


> The group is Pet Vet Corner


Can you please confirm if this is the group you recommended? Thanks. Pet Vet Corner ℠ (ONLY APPROVED VETERINARIANS COMMENT) | Facebook


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

abhishek said:


> Can you please confirm if this is the group you recommended? Thanks. Pet Vet Corner ℠ (ONLY APPROVED VETERINARIANS COMMENT) | Facebook
> 
> Can you please confirm if this is the group you recommended? Thanks. Pet Vet Corner ℠ (ONLY APPROVED VETERINARIANS COMMENT) | Facebook


Yes that is the group


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Good I'm glad this vet was able to look him over. I think Prism is right, he'll do well if he gets a good kibble and no more supplements, but I'd still do the xrays for my own personal comfort. Keep us updated.


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Tagrenine said:


> Yes that is the group


Thank you


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Hildae said:


> Good I'm glad this vet was able to look him over. I think Prism is right, he'll do well if he gets a good kibble and no more supplements, but I'd still do the xrays for my own personal comfort. Keep us updated.


I will definitely. Thank you


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

My husband will be dropping by the vet this Tuesday evening to pick up Ramses' flea and tick pills and he will ask her about superman if you're still interested... Let me know


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Sankari said:


> My husband will be dropping by the vet this Tuesday evening to pick up Ramses' flea and tick pills and he will ask her about superman if you're still interested... Let me know


Yes definitely. Please go ahead. Thank you very much.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

abhishek said:


> Yes definitely. Please go ahead. Thank you very much.



Hello, I got the feedback from the French vet.. She did confirm what the other more experienced members have said already that it's not due to the marble flooring. She said to put Superman on a good quality kibble (do not feed grain-free) and no extra supplements... She thinks the condition can be remedied but that he may not be able to recover fully --- she isn't sure about this. She also wondered about parents' pedigree if they presented with any issues. She did say to put him on a good quality diet and wait for changes


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Sankari said:


> Hello, I got the feedback from the French vet.. She did confirm what the other more experienced members have said already that it's not due to the marble flooring. She said to put Superman on a good quality kibble (do not feed grain-free) and no extra supplements... She thinks the condition can be remedied but that he may not be able to recover fully --- she isn't sure about this. She also wondered about parents' pedigree if they presented with any issues. She did say to put him on a good quality diet and wait for changes


I would like to thank you and your husband for all the help you have provided. I am so grateful to you both for taking the time. I have stopped all supplements and am only feeding the kibble, curd and some fruits like watermelon, mango, banana.

The breeder here won't provide any information about superman's pedigree. Even if he shows me the dam and sire, something just wouldn't let me believe that he is showing me the real ones. The breeders here just want to breed the dogs and sell the litter off asap. The last time I called the breeder he didn't even remember me and said there are a lot of people who take dogs from me I can't remember everyone so I am sure he wouldn't remember where superman came from. The breeders here have a foul mouth. They are not very literate either. There is no law governing them. There is even fraud with pups registered with KCI which is the equivalent of AKC in India. I am not even sure if superman was his own breeding or if he was just a middleman. Anyways superman is very dear to me. I miss him all the time I am away from him. A HUGE THANKS ONCE AGAIN FOR ALL YOUR HELP.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

abhishek said:


> I would like to thank you and your husband for all the help you have provided. I am so grateful to you both for taking the time. I have stopped all supplements and am only feeding the kibble, curd and some fruits like watermelon, mango, banana.
> 
> The breeder here won't provide any information about superman's pedigree. Even if he shows me the dam and sire, something just wouldn't let me believe that he is showing me the real ones. The breeders here just want to breed the dogs and sell the litter off asap. The last time I called the breeder he didn't even remember me and said there are a lot of people who take dogs from me I can't remember everyone so I am sure he wouldn't remember where superman came from. The breeders here have a foul mouth. They are not very literate either. There is no law governing them. There is even fraud with pups registered with KCI which is the equivalent of AKC in India. I am not even sure if superman was his own breeding or if he was just a middleman. Anyways superman is very dear to me. I miss him all the time I am away from him. A HUGE THANKS ONCE AGAIN FOR ALL YOUR HELP.



Hello you're welcome 😊. I actually didn't do anything apart from forwarding the message. My husband was the one that asked all the questions back in France..

I have been helped alot by people in this forum (like Prism) when I was very, very desperate.. I like to pay it forward but it's a very small gesture on our part. It was sad for me to see Superman this way and also wondered if our primary vet here would also agree with the conclusions or not (nothing against vet from either countries).. I just didn't want to ask other vets working in that office apart from the primary one because I know personally in one of my situations, I did not get good advice - so hence the delay.

Normally, I think, the breeder knows alot about their dogs and the litters. So maybe that's a red flag as you mention 😕.. but at least Superman's got a very good owner. Maybe if you get radiographs or other info in future - maybe the members here or their contacts or even us in France can have them checked for you... I can only say that in France we might be slower compared to the Americans...

I'm keeping fingers crossed that superman's issues will be resolved 🤞🏽


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

abhishek said:


> I have stopped all supplements and am only feeding the kibble, curd and some fruits like watermelon, mango, banana.


I wouldn't feed anything but the kibble


----------



## Badidats (6 mo ago)

Hi Abhishek! How’s Superman now? I have a 4months GR and he looks exactly like Superman and they seem to have the same case.

He started limping 2 weeks ago and I thought it was just a minor sprain from one of his zoomies sesh. One day, we were playing and he suddenly stopped, laid down, and cried coz of pain. I got so scared.

We took him to the vet 3 days after the limping started, they checked his right front leg,they confirmed that there is no bone fracture and no sprain as Loki (my dog) is not in pain when being touched. Like your Superman, he is running, playing, jumping like normal. So, t he vet advised to observe for couple of days.

The limping didn’t stop so we took him back to the vet after 4 days and that’s when the vet suggested to do an xray.

Xray results showed that Loki has a disorder called RICKETS. It could be genetic or Loki probably didnt get that much milk from his mom when he was a baby. Vet said Loki needs more calcium, phosphorus, vitamin D, and more exposure to sunlight. We are now adding some supplements in his food + pain reliever (for his limping) and salmon oil. We will see the vet after 2 weeks to see the progress and if he needs any sort of bandage or not.

Since I am a paranoid mom, I took him to another vet for 2nd opinion and Vet no.2 said the same thing.

Treatment is mainly proper diet and lots of sun exposure. And regarding the tile floor, it’s not the main reason of the disorder but placing a mat or carpet would really help. By the way, we used to feed him Royal Canin Golden Retriever Puppy kibbles only but now we are adding small portion of chicken or salmon or egg + some veggies on one of his meals daily on top of his supplements. And vet 1 and 2 said less exercise. 

Here’s my boy:


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Your boy needs nails trimmed up- that'll be helpful downline, keep feet from splaying... 
everything builds on the foot foundation, and nails are part of that. Read this whole thread- it'll have good advice for you!


----------



## Badidats (6 mo ago)

Prism Goldens said:


> Your boy needs nails trimmed up- that'll be helpful downline, keep feet from splaying...
> everything builds on the foot foundation, and nails are part of that. Read this whole thread- it'll have good advice for you!


Yeah, this is not a current pic. We already got his nails trimmed. 😊


----------



## Goldhill (Jul 3, 2016)

Badidats said:


> Xray results showed that Loki has a disorder called RICKETS. It could be genetic or Loki probably didnt get that much milk from his mom when he was a baby. Vet said Loki needs more calcium, phosphorus, vitamin D, and *more exposure to sunlight*. We are now adding some supplements in his food + pain reliever (for his limping) and salmon oil. We will see the vet after 2 weeks to see the progress and if he needs any sort of bandage or not.
> 
> Since I am a paranoid mom, I took him to another vet for 2nd opinion and Vet no.2 said the same thing.
> 
> Treatment is mainly proper diet and lots of sun exposure.


This is a bit fishy to me, that a vet would be pushing sunlight exposure for vitamin D deficiency. Maybe there is competing data out, but as far as I know dogs and cats have not been known to produce vitamin D through skin exposure to sunlight. They typically get a sufficient amount from their carnivorous diets, and lost the ability to make their own vit D.


_Uhl, Elizabeth W. “The Pathology of Vitamin D Deficiency in Domesticated Animals: An Evolutionary and Comparative Overview.” International journal of paleopathology 23 (2018): 100–109. Web._


----------



## Badidats (6 mo ago)

Goldhill said:


> This is a bit fishy to me, that a vet would be pushing sunlight exposure for vitamin D deficiency. Maybe there is competing data out, but as far as I know dogs and cats have not been known to produce vitamin D through skin exposure to sunlight. They typically get a sufficient amount from their carnivorous diets, and lost the ability to make their own vit D.
> 
> 
> _Uhl, Elizabeth W. “The Pathology of Vitamin D Deficiency in Domesticated Animals: An Evolutionary and Comparative Overview.” International journal of paleopathology 23 (2018): 100–109. Web._


Rickets is commonly caused by insufficient vitamin D and / or phosphorus that’s why bought vets we visited advised the same - more exposure to sunlight.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Disorders Associated with Calcium, Phosphorus, and Vitamin D in Dogs - Dog Owners - Merck Veterinary Manual


Learn about the veterinary topic of Disorders Associated with Calcium, Phosphorus, and Vitamin D in Dogs. Find specific details on this topic and related topics from the Merck Vet Manual.




www.merckvetmanual.com




.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Badidats said:


> Rickets is commonly caused by insufficient vitamin D and / or phosphorus that’s why bought vets we visited advised the same - more exposure to sunlight.


Sunlight isn't going to fix this. 
Dog needs OFF the Ca+ supps, and onto Vit C only if you must add a supplement.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Dogs do not produce Vitamin D from sunlight exposure like humans do. They only receive Vitamin D from their food. These vets should have remembered this from sophomore nutrition class!!!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

"They" have now discovered that dogs do get some of their D from sunlight exposure- but the relative efficiency of dietary vitamin D2 versus D3 absorption in dogs is unknown. In this dog's case it was absolutely kinda stupid advice to give to owner, and even at most recent literature, UV mediated skin production of D serves at BEST an insignificant role, so essentially even the minor amount they can produce via sun doesn't change a thing re: Ca+/ P in the body. The useful D comes from their food.


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Badidats said:


> Hi Abhishek! How’s Superman now? I have a 4months GR and he looks exactly like Superman and they seem to have the same case.
> 
> He started limping 2 weeks ago and I thought it was just a minor sprain from one of his zoomies sesh. One day, we were playing and he suddenly stopped, laid down, and cried coz of pain. I got so scared.
> 
> ...


Hello, I am sorry to not have responded sooner. Somehow I just stopped getting any email notifications from this forum.
As suggested by various members of this family, I immediately stopped all supplements and only feed the kibble now. He throws tantrum eating his kibble every time so we have to try different foods like home made chapatis, rice, eggs etc. I also feed him 200gms of boiled chicken twice a week and have switched to royal canin golden retriever specific kibble hoping he would eat it if the taste changes but all in vain 😂

Anyway, he looks kind of better at this moment however his legs haven’t completely straightened out. See his picture below. What’s the update on Loki’s condition?


----------



## Badidats (6 mo ago)

abhishek said:


> Hello, I am sorry to not have responded sooner. Somehow I just stopped getting any email notifications from this forum.
> As suggested by various members of this family, I immediately stopped all supplements and only feed the kibble now. He throws tantrum eating his kibble every time so we have to try different foods like home made chapatis, rice, eggs etc. I also feed him 200gms of boiled chicken twice a week and have switched to royal canin golden retriever specific kibble hoping he would eat it if the taste changes but all in vain 😂
> 
> Anyway, he looks kind of better at this moment however his legs haven’t completely straightened out. See his picture below. What’s the update on Loki’s condition?
> ...


Hi, i had Loki examined for elbow and hip dysplasia when he turned 6 months as per the Vet’s suggestion. He was diagnosed with elbow dysplasia. Went to the 3rd vet to reconfirm and sadly the 3rd doctor said the same thing. And she said it wasnt rickets, his paws pointing outwards is called angular deformity coz of elbow dysplasia. He had surgery almost 2months ago and now still recovering. You can check on Loki’s recovery update on IG (@loki.bugi)


----------



## abhishek (7 mo ago)

Badidats said:


> Hi, i had Loki examined for elbow and hip dysplasia when he turned 6 months as per the Vet’s suggestion. He was diagnosed with elbow dysplasia. Went to the 3rd vet to reconfirm and sadly the 3rd doctor said the same thing. And she said it wasnt rickets, his paws pointing outwards is called angular deformity coz of elbow dysplasia. He had surgery almost 2months ago and now still recovering. You can check on Loki’s recovery update on IG (@loki.bugi)


I just watched the reels and he’s a xerox of Superman. 😂
Good luck to y’all and lots of love and good luck to Loki. Please kiss him for me.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

He looks way better, great job!


----------

